# real or fake hyge ??



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i know the pics aren't greatest but what do u lot think there green tops!! Batch no 2013 08 08 manfac no 2012 08 08 EX date 2015 07 my mate reckons there bang on but he isn't getting results that he wanted and he is spending a lot of money on them!! he is doing 5 ius a day ?


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Everything can be faked m8 . It's more of a question of trust between you are your source. Depending on how long he's been it might be normal to not feel much, he could save himself lots of headache and moeny by just getting blood test.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

They aren't genuine hyge but doesn't mean they don't contain GH.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i did say that to him but wanted to know if there was any tell tale signs on this lot?? maybe @Pscarb can shed some light??



thinkinht said:


> Everything can be faked m8 . It's more of a question of trust between you are your source. Depending on how long he's been it might be normal to not feel much, he could save himself lots of headache and moeny by just getting blood test.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

how can u tell there not genuine mate out of interest??



shadow4509 said:


> They aren't genuine hyge but doesn't mean they don't contain GH.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> how can u tell there not genuine mate out of interest??


Can't see anti counterfeit code and I don't think they should have that logo in top right and the website on yours is .com.cn

Here's my 100iu ones. Scratch off panel top right and they check out and the proper .com website


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

oh i see!! thanks for info and lets see if anyone else has any input


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

genuine Hyge has no security code and has green tops these look blue to me


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

I thought they were blue but matey who sent pics reckons there green!! so these could be the real deal then???



Pscarb said:


> genuine Hyge has no security code and has green tops these look blue to me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have some genuine hyge and they look the same but i have not kept up with all these sites cropping up as i do not use a site to get mine and i tend to use Pharma GH these days but these look legit.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

cool maybe he needs to up the ius slightly and pull in his diet more



Pscarb said:


> i have some genuine hyge and they look the same but i have not kept up with all these sites cropping up as i do not use a site to get mine and i tend to use Pharma GH these days but these look legit.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm confused!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/255647-black-tops-hygenepharma.html


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

the plot thickens ??? maybe old ones didn't have them and new does ??


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

@RXQueenie?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> @RXQueenie?


All new batches of GENUINE original hygetropin have the security codes. That goes for any Hygene product.

Shadow your pics are the ones.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

I always thought that only the ones with hygene in the corner are safe these days?

Are any of the .cn etc ones good?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

B.I.G said:


> I always thought that only the ones with hygene in the corner are safe these days?
> 
> Are any of the .cn etc ones good?


Yup they are the ones. I wouldn't touch any of the .com.cn etc.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> All new batches of GENUINE original hygetropin have the security codes. That goes for any Hygene product.
> 
> Shadow your pics are the ones.


Thanks for confirming


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

so this is confusing now?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> so this is confusing now?


Now it's confusing for you but not for me..........I think :-s ha ha


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

not being funny but how do we no who is right and wrong pscarb being who he is and how much he know around this place id go with his info everytime there must be other people out there that have opinions

maybe ill post pics on another site


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> not being funny but how do we no who is right and wrong pscarb being who he is and how much he know around this place id go with his info everytime there must be other people out there that have opinions
> 
> maybe ill post pics on another site


Ha ha clutching at straws mate.

I've checked the top reputable sources online and they only stock the .com ones that I have. I spent ages researching them before I made the purchase.

Looking at other sites that seem to sell crap gear they sell .cn ones.

I feel comfortable that mine are the correct ones.

Are these actually yours and not your friends?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> genuine Hyge has no security code and has green tops these look blue to me


Genuine hyge does have new counterfeit security mate, new boxes below:



















Added at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> not being funny but how do we no who is right and wrong pscarb being who he is and how much he know around this place id go with his info everytime there must be other people out there that have opinions
> 
> maybe ill post pics on another site


There is no opinions on this sorry, you posted .com.cn boxes of hyge. These are copies of the originals and are very widely faked and certainly not the original and trusted hyge gh. You should go with facts like @RXQueenie stated and not go with someone's reputation for confirmation on the matter.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> Genuine hyge does have new counterfeit security mate, new boxes below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure this will be easier for those using it now


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

no truly my mates I couldn't afford growth to be honest I got a damn big mortgage



shadow4509 said:


> Ha ha clutching at straws mate.
> 
> I've checked the top reputable sources online and they only stock the .com ones that I have. I spent ages researching them before I made the purchase.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

and to be honest I couldn't care less just wanted to clear it up! so we saying there fakes


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> and to be honest I couldn't care less just wanted to clear it up! so we saying there fakes


Yes they were tested by b-50 at one point when the GH testing was going on..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/214037-hygetropin-com-cn-lab-result-no-gh-all.html

We tested the 'hygene' and they contained GH here's the paper


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i have some genuine hyge and they look the same but i have not kept up with all these sites cropping up as i do not use a site to get mine and i tend to use Pharma GH these days but these look legit.


I'm moving this way, even tho using less IU's, bang per buck and fullness cannot be beat.

Would you suggest Omnitrope being OK to use? Its half the cost of Genotropin pens to me. Both legit, FDA approved. Used hyge, Omnitrope and considering Genotropin if its worth the difference?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I'm moving this way, even tho using less IU's, bang per buck and fullness cannot be beat.
> 
> Would you suggest Omnitrope being OK to use? Its half the cost of Genotropin pens to me. Both legit, FDA approved. Used hyge, Omnitrope and considering Genotropin if its worth the difference?


So you have found a big difference between genuine hyge and genuine pharma? Could I ask what you were running IU wise on Hyge and then on pharma?


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

As far as I'm aware, a lot of fake omnitrope doing the rounds at the moment.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I'm moving this way, even tho using less IU's, bang per buck and fullness cannot be beat.
> 
> Would you suggest Omnitrope being OK to use? Its half the cost of Genotropin pens to me. *Both legit, FDA approved*. Used hyge, Omnitrope and considering Genotropin if its worth the difference?


Omnitrope is good if it is genuine and there is a lot of fakes around as B.I.G has pointed out correctly...


----------

